# Attaching a harness to a collar



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been Googling, but can't find anything specifically for this.

We walk one of our dogs on both a harness and a collar - to differentiate between walking to heel/LLW and time off as we're also still working on recall.

However, she can slip out of her harness. I'm not convinced there's any harness on the market that our little wriggly houdini wouldn't get out of.

We're currently using a lanyard looped through the collar and wound round to attach to the harness to give us some security if she does escape, but I wondered if anyone knew of anything designed specifically for this. Kind of like the strap supplied with a Halti head collar, which of course we no longer have...


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have used a spare Lupine collar in the past 

Just as an extra back up when walking a friends dog as I was paranoid about a harness slipping etc


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

A double ended lead is what most people use, they're sold as training or police style leads.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sure Tilly Mint has made an attachment like this before..


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Strange how u mention halti since the halti harness does have a clip to attach directly to the collar. The harness is a front control harness so I am not sure if this harness would help with an escape artist dog but certainly benefits with LLW.

I believe indi dog make Houdini harnesses, sounds very much made to measure and I am sure are as the name suggests that dogs cannot escape from it.

The halti link, which is the bit which attaches the head collar to the collar is available to buy on its own. So that might be an option.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

We tried a spare collar, but it seemed to get twisted up in the way - user error no doubt rather than any fault of the collar!

I've seen the double ended leads and that will certainly be a solution in the future, but for now I want to keep any and all pressure off the collar when she's allowed free time on the lead for loose running. 

She's just starting to twig that the slightest pressure on her collar means I'll stand still and she has to come back and stand quietly next to me before we move off again, so I don't want to confuse her.

However, a bit more Googling has brought up leash couplers and necklines. I might contact Indi-dog to see if they'll create a 6" version of the 10" neckline they have on their site for sled dogs as this would be perfect.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I just use the attachment for the halti, I don't need the headcollar anymore so used it for the spare parts


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe ask someone like Tillymint to make you a small double ended attachment? I had a local lady make me one for Ser Houdini here.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I have used a halti harness before and attached it to the collar, I fell over on a walk scaring one of my dogs half to death, she backed and was out of the harness in seconds but was still firmly attached to her collar. I would not trust the harness (or indeed any harness for this particular dog) without attaching it to the collar, but attached it seems from my experiences at least to be secure.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

yes I did make one for somebody I can't remember who, it was just a little adjustable piece of webbing with a trigger clip both ends. Was just a few £ to cover the cost of the clips & only took 5 minutes to make.
I think I have a photo of it, will have a look when I get home


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Found it in my photobucket:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

We also have a houdini dog, and being a Siberian husky we don't take any risks

We were recommended SASS harnesses etc and he has not been able to get out of it we've been using it for a few months now its a buckle rather than a clasp

We use the harness the training lead and a collar

Dog Training Leads | SASS Dog Equipment

Tracking / Walking Harness | SASS Dog Equipment

Adjustable Semi Slip Collar | SASS Dog Equipment

The training lead can be attached to both the collar and the harness


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Same here, I've always used a Halti link to attach to collar or head collar with a harness. I get mine off e bay, just a couple of quid so I always have spares to use for car attachments.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd use a neck line (used to attach dogs together when running in harness) but I'm guessing most people don't have one of those.

The other option is a Halti link. They're only £1.25 with free delivery here:HALTI Link


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I make them too, I can put a trigger clip on both ends but I prefer them with a loop on one end which you use to attach to the harness by threading the strap back through on itself so it's permanently attached to the harness end


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

You're all fantastic!

I pride myself on my Googling skills, so how come I've never found that Halti link sold separately before.

Problem solved I think.

However, I now find that there's any number of other accessories on all the sites suggested that I need to buy - nothing to do with the problem I first mentioned


----------



## TangoTerrierist (Jul 1, 2012)

Have you considered a harness with an extra belly strap so that it's escape proof?

Indi-Dog (sid&kira on here) makes a Houdini harness 20mm Houdini Ultra Harness or alternatively Ruffwear make a harness with an extra belly strap Ruffwear | For dog on the go


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

TangoTerrierist said:


> Have you considered a harness with an extra belly strap so that it's escape proof?


To be honest I'd probably still want to attach an escape-proof harness to a collar anyway. We were so shocked at how quickly she backed out of her existing one. Her recall is currently rubbish when there's any other dogs around, and her attitude is only 99% reliable when meeting other dogs. Unfortunately we don't know what triggers the 1% unreliability, so we wouldn't take any chances right now.


----------

